# I think my Karcha pressure washer has packed up.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

As the title suggest, I performed a maintenance wash on my car this morning and I used my pressure washer, managed to rinse,foam, and rinse but while I was washing, 2BM the pressure washer started up all by itself and noticed water leaking from the case, I took the gun and pressed the trigger and got at least 50% power and the machine would not switch off unless I turn the switch to the off position, the damn machine is only 2 and 1/2 years old. Do you think from what I explained that the machine has packed up, can this be fixed or is it bin time?


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds like it has a leak and that makes it loose pressure like you pressing the trigger hence its staying on, maybe just a seal?

Carl


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

mechrepairs said:


> Sounds like it has a leak and that makes it loose pressure like you pressing the trigger hence its staying on, maybe just a seal?
> 
> Carl


Without taking a good look at the machine I think it's a sealed unit, if that's the case am I buggered?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any other suggestions fellow members?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Whats the model number ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

packard said:


> Whats the model number ?


I don't know off the top of my head, it's now locked away, are you hoping I may gave the same model as yours?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Certain models suffer from an inherent hairline crack in a plastic housing, hardly noticeable to the naked eye, not a difficult repair, examples can be found on YouTube if this is your problem.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

S63 said:


> Certain models suffer from an inherent hairline crack in a plastic housing, hardly noticeable to the naked eye, not a difficult repair, examples can be found on YouTube if this is your problem.


Thanks for your opinion, I will endever to look in to this, seems that all is not lost.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Here you go.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds like the relief valve has gone cheap enough if you can get to it


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

S63 said:


> Here you go.


Thanks for taking the time out to post the video, much appreciated.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Sounds like the relief valve has gone cheap enough if you can get to it


Another interesting analysis :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Does your machine either pulse or hunt?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Is it just 50% power or is it reduced power and pulsing slightly
Reduced power indicates a seal leak
Pulsing indicates a relief valve bouncing on pressure
( common when pw is left connected to tap with tap turned on for a while even though machine isnt pumping the water pressure lifts the valve and circulates itself through to relieve any undue pressure)


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

S63 said:


> Does your machine either pulse or hunt?


I am not sure I follow, pulse or hunt? Don't really know, it still makes the same usual sound if you know what I mean, just that it leaks water and the motor won't stop unless I switch it off from the panel.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Is it just 50% power or is it reduced power and pulsing slightly
> Reduced power indicates a seal leak
> Pulsing indicates a relief valve bouncing on pressure
> ( common when pw is left connected to tap with tap turned on for a while even though machine isnt pumping the water pressure lifts the valve and circulates itself through to relieve any undue pressure)


From your analisys, that sounds about right, reduced water flow from the lance by 50% and water leaking from the bottom of the machine.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I am not sure I follow, pulse or hunt? Don't really know, it still makes the same usual sound if you know what I mean, just that it leaks water and the motor won't stop unless I switch it off from the panel.


Ok, if it was hunting or pulsing you'd know about it, a PW with a stammer! In that case I'd put the cracked housing theory lower down the list of possibilities.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Does it go
Brmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ( normal )
Or does it go brm brm brm brm brmmmmmmm brmmmmm ( hunting )
Or does it go brmmmmm brm brmmmmmm brm brmmmmmm brm ( pulsing )


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Or if its one of the upright versions check the plastic pressure hose connector its a 90degree bend that is prone to cracking. If it is they are about a fiver on ebay but to prove it disconnect that bend and connect the hose direct


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Better still, stop faffing about and get a Kranzle.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Does it go
> Brmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ( normal )
> Or does it go brm brm brm brm brmmmmmmm brmmmmm ( hunting )
> Or does it go brmmmmm brm brmmmmmm brm brmmmmmm brm ( pulsing )


It goes brmmmmm brm brmmmmmm brm brmmmmmm brm, from what you already said I buy in to your theory of a seal leak.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

S63 said:


> Better still, stop faffing about and get a Kranzle.


Not heard of Kranzle before, better than a Karcha?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

K that noise indicates its getting up to pressure then not being able to maintain that pressure.
Whip the front cover off connect it up and check it over see where its leaking.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Not heard of Kranzle before, better than a Karcha?


Chalk and cheese, night and day, burger and steak.

A lot more expensive (not over the course of time) I bought mine used from a fellow member here, awesome piece of kit.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

S63 said:


> Chalk and cheese, night and day, burger and steak.
> 
> A lot more expensive (not over the course of time) I bought mine used from a fellow member here, awesome piece of kit.


Thanks, that's another option to consider.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

AllenF said:


> K that noise indicates its getting up to pressure then not being able to maintain that pressure.
> Whip the front cover off connect it up and check it over see where its leaking.


I will certainly give this a go this coming week.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

If your Karcher is a K4-K7 then it will have a 3 year warranty. I got one replaced when it was about 2 years old.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bill58 said:


> If your Karcher is a K4-K7 then it will have a 3 year warranty. I got one replaced when it was about 2 years old.


Unfortunately bill, it's a K3 and a two year warranty which has expired.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

get a kranzle and save a fortune from germany:thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Send me the model number mate, i can get parts a friend works for karcher. Its not been frozen has it?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dubber said:


> Send me the model number mate, i can get parts a friend works for karcher. Its not been frozen has it?


Cheers fella, I'll PM you the model number, the answer to your queation is no, it has not been frozen.


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jul 17, 2012)

This is a common problem due to the plastic cylinder head in the K1 - K4 series washers. The K5 series has a metal cylinder head and is therefore less prone to cracking. The K7 series even more so, with a brass cylinder head.

Just some other info I came across when looking at a replacement for my K2 series which also sprung a leak:

The K7 is the only machine with a brass cylinder head. It is rated at 160bar and has a duty cycle of 1 hour. This means it can be used for a maximum of 1 constant use and then must be shut off for at least 30 minutes - this is a water cooled machine.

The K5.2 and K5.7 supposedly have metal (not brass, not plastic) cylinder heads which are more durable than the plastic ones, but less durable than the K7. These are 130 bar machines (so currently too powerful (supposedly) for the new V2 cannons. These machines have a duty cycle of 40 minutes before needing to be shut down for 30 mins. They are also water cooled.

The K4, 3 and 2 series all have plastic cylinder heads, and a duty cycle of 30 minutes, before needing 30 minutes cooling off period - these are air cooled machine.

The K1 series is the same as above but with only a 10 minute duty cycle....

According to Karcher, some of the common causes of the failed cylinder heads are:

1. Exceeding the duty cycle - i.e. working the machine too long before allowing cooling off periods
2. Insufficient supply of water to the machine from your tap
3. Not bleeding the system of all air before turning it on
4. Pushing dirty water through the machine
5. The constant on/off nature of these machines causes cracks in the cylinder head itself,or the seals therein to fail.


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jul 17, 2012)

There is also a 3-part video on how to repair this on Youtube


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

lawrenceSA said:


> This is a common problem due to the plastic cylinder head in the K1 - K4 series washers. The K5 series has a metal cylinder head and is therefore less prone to cracking. The K7 series even more so, with a brass cylinder head.
> 
> Just some other info I came across when looking at a replacement for my K2 series which also sprung a leak:
> 
> ...


Very interesting and thought out post, I will be looking at a repair but it all depends on the cost involved.


----------



## Unicorn (Sep 18, 2011)

Just thought I'd throw my 2 cents into this thread. I, along with several other members of another forum bought K2 compact machines from Karcher Outlet in August 2013. Mine broke a couple of weeks ago, the "cylinder head" as Karcher call it, cracked near the high pressure outlet, and it began leaking water internally, which then caused the usual pulsing output and the motor to run constantly without auto stopping.

The machine cost £60 including delivery to NI and a 6 month warranty extension (to 12 months) in August of 2013. It's been used on average once per weekend for 18 months, to foam my car and van using a PA lance and rinse it off. This is my third sub £100 washer in 5 years. Neither of the previous two (Draper) machines were worth repairing.

The Karcher is repairable, but the part which needs to be replaced is £62 plus delivery. That's obviously not going to happen, so I've decided to invest in a Kranzle K7 instead.


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

Unicorn said:


> The machine cost £60 including delivery to NI


I bought a Wet & Dry Vacuum off Karcher Outlet and whilst it is good, the postage to NI was a joke!

Anyway, whilst the kranzle is highly rated - if your budget doesn't allow for it then look at Nilfisk. All their units, even the lowest end ones, have metal pumps. Their P150 (£150 less than the Karcher K7 when I bought it) comes with a brass pump and induction motor and to my knowledge has a duty cycle of 3 hours.

Hope you get it sorted mate


----------



## Unicorn (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks, I looked at Nilfisk as well and liked what I saw with regard to duty cycle and pump build, I haven't pulled the trigger on the K7 yet so I'll give some thought to the P150 before I make my purchase. 

One thing I haven't been able to find out is if there's a suitable Kranzle adapter to allow the use of my PA foam lance with the K7.

OT: Couldn't help but notice your avatar; If you've been an avid Giants fan for long and go to home games, there's a chance you'd have seen me around the arena at some point - I worked on the media team for a few seasons between 2010-2013


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

lawrenceSA said:


> The K7 is the only machine with a brass cylinder head. It is rated at 160bar and has a duty cycle of 1 hour. This means it can be used for a maximum of 1 constant use and then must be shut off for at least 30 minutes - this is a water cooled machine.
> 
> The K5.2 and K5.7 supposedly have metal (not brass, not plastic) cylinder heads which are more durable than the plastic ones, but less durable than the K7. These are 130 bar machines (so currently too powerful (supposedly) for the new V2 cannons. These machines have a duty cycle of 40 minutes before needing to be shut down for 30 mins. They are also water cooled.


Where did you find out about these duty cycles? Their manuals sure don't mention anything about it...


----------



## superd (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm with s63 kranzle is a totally different machine :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for all your advice and comments everyone, much appreciated. I can only get a Karcha K4 on a buy now and pay on no interest instalments over three months, I haven't got the funds to pay in one go.


----------

